# Adopting our Carmspack GSD! :-)



## RushGSD (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi folks,
I would first like to thank the members here that made us discover Carmspack. We have visited Carmen Duggan (owner) last Saturday to meet her and her dogs for the first time and we were just amazed by the experience!
Based on my numerous emails and conversations with Carmen in a very short period of time (thanks Carmen for being so patient and generous!), she had identified two puppies that would be a perfect match for us and which displayed Genetic Obedience in spades.
I will post a longer thread later to describe our experience but in the meantime, here are the two candidates (I was so busy interacting with the dogs that I only thought of taking pictures once they fell asleep lol)!! J
Interestingly, the two that Carmen had identified for us came right at us when she brought the 6 puppies in the living room. One of them initially displayed amazing interest in my girlfriend, and the other in me. They would just come straight as us, sitting down in front of us and looking at us in the eye, just like saying: ‘‘Okay, I’m here for you, what do we do?’’ lol 
We would make a point of getting up, walking around in the living room, and these same two would follow us everywhere! It was pretty awesome!
We spent over 4.5 hours with Carmen and the puppies and were amazed at how much maturity there seems to be already in them and how calm, stable and un-rattled they are despite their very young age (6 weeks). At one point as we were sitting on the floor with the puppies, Carmen slammed a metal box full of pictures on the floor in the middle of them (which made quite a bit of noise) as well as a large plastic crate (those used to contain milk bags in grocery stores) full of papers and not one of the puppies even reacted). Amazing!
We are going the see them again in two weeks and decide which one will be ours. This will be a heart wrenching decision because both are simply outstanding!
More later! J


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's wonderful news! 

The best part about choosing a good breeder is no matter which puppy you choose it's going to be a great dog


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

That is great! Love the photos - typical puppy photos - the only time you can even take them is when the pups have crashed!

I am sure you will be happy with whichever one you end up with.

Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very cute puppies

When one says "adopting" tho, I think of rescuing a dog from a shelter or rescue and paying an 'adoption fee'.. No shame is saying you are purchasing a puppy from a breeder

Just think with all that genetic obedience you won't have to do any training!)) 

Good luck with your new puppy and have fun


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

JakodaCD OA said:


> very cute puppies
> *
> When one says "adopting" tho, I think of rescuing a dog from a shelter or rescue and paying an 'adoption fee'.. No shame is saying you are purchasing a puppy from a breeder*
> 
> ...


:thumbup:
Congrats to you on your new puppy!


----------



## RushGSD (Dec 18, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> When one says "adopting" tho, I think of rescuing a dog from a shelter or rescue and paying an 'adoption fee'.. No shame is saying you are purchasing a puppy from a breeder


LOL That is an interesting point of view. I guess that is cultural biais as in my mother tongue, people say that they are ''adopting'' a dog or a cat, no matter where it comes from and no matter if you pay for it or not.
To me, buying/purchasing is only the transaction, and that's the easy part (like buying a commodity).
Adopting to me has the meaning of welcoming and integrating as part of the family, which is what we are doing no matter where the dog comes from (as a matter of fact, you still have to pay an ''adoption fee'' of a few hundreds of dollars if you get a dog from a shelter, around here).
Thanks for the good wishes! 
We can't wait to bring him home!!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> When one says "adopting" tho, I think of rescuing a dog from a shelter or rescue and paying an 'adoption fee'.. No shame is saying you are purchasing a puppy from a breeder
> 
> Just think with all that genetic obedience you won't have to do any training!


:spittingcoffee: If that's true my next dog better have genetic obedience! I thought this was an adoption, not buying a puppy. Congrats.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Rush, I didn't realize the word "adoption" was used in any other way, thank you for explaining


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

RushGSD said:


> LOL That is an interesting point of view. I guess that is cultural biais as in my mother tongue, people say that they are ''adopting'' a dog or a cat, no matter where it comes from and no matter if you pay for it or not.
> To me, buying/purchasing is only the transaction, and that's the easy part (like buying a commodity).
> Adopting to me has the meaning of welcoming and integrating as part of the family, which is what we are doing no matter where the dog comes from (as a matter of fact, you still have to pay an ''adoption fee'' of a few hundreds of dollars if you get a dog from a shelter, around here).
> Thanks for the good wishes!
> We can't wait to bring him home!!


I was just thinking about how nice it was to hear "adopting". I thought it sounded more appropriate than buying, and that's the word I use. Lol. It says 'family member' Lol

Hope you enjoy the pup! They all look so adorable


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

I opened this thread thinking that someone is pulling a Carmspack GSD from a shelter... I understand why you want to use an euphemism but it may send a wrong message on this board. Enjoy your pup!


----------



## RushGSD (Dec 18, 2012)

GSD07 said:


> I opened this thread thinking that someone is pulling a Carmspack GSD from a shelter... I understand why you want to use an euphemism but it may send a wrong message on this board. Enjoy your pup!


What?? All right listen. Nobody here wants to use any euphemism or mislead anyone.

All I wanted was to share our good news! 

I think my post clearly establishes that we are BUYING/GETTING/ACQUIRING (or any other word you want to use) the dog from Carmspack, not a shelter.

Sorry if the use of "adopting" offended or mislead any members here, that was not the intent. What would I gain from this, for God's sake??
That is the only expression I have ever heard when referring to welcoming a pet in one's family, in my mother tongue. Bad translation to English, my bad.

Now, can we please move on?!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

RushGSD said:


> What?? All right listen. Nobody here wants to use any euphemism or mislead anyone.
> 
> All I wanted was to share our good news!
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it  congrats on the new pup!! I can't wait to watch him grow up!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Adopting is when you take over the legal guardianship of a child and make it one of the family. You become the parents, and in most cases the child is given your last name and shares in all aspects of life as though it were a biological child. 

My sister's girls are adopted. The process of purchasing a dog from a pound, rescue, or breeder is really not comparative to that process AND money changed hands. 

But if you are obtaining an individual who is to become a member of the family it should not matter if the dog was purchased from a rescue or a pound or a breeder. You are taking a critter in, being responsible for it, and loving it like a family member. If you want to use the term adoption, where you got it should not matter AT ALL. 

It is actually a slight on breeders when people who run rescues or pounds suggest that animals from their organizations will be adopted family members, while animals purchased from a breeder will be what? Slaves? Owned livestock? 

Now if you buy a dog from a breeder, from a bad breeder you should not call it a rescue. A rescue ought to have been rescued at some point. Buying from a BYB may rescue the dog that you bought, but condemns many other dogs to remain in the situation because you have rewarded the abusive individual with money. So calling your BYB dog that you purchased from a BYB a rescue isn't cool.

But I am sick to death of people attacking people who buy puppies from breeders with this nonsense about them not being adopted. It's AR talk and its incorrect and it is mean.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I share your joy & didn't think twice about your post. Enjoy your super pup!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

FWIW, I knew what you meant when you used the word "adopted". But it is a hot button word to use around breeders, rescue people, and other hardcore dog folks. You had no way of knowing that, though, so don't worry about it. 

The issue that people have with the word "adopt" is purely political in nature--rescues and shelters "adopt" out dogs. Breeders "sell" dogs. "Adoption" implies that you have a second-hand dog, or a puppy from a shelter/rescue, so if you say you "adopted" from a breeder, it's considered a slight. Likewise, saying you "bought" a dog from a rescue is not taken well by rescue folk. There's a long history behind all this, which would probably bore you. Suffice to say, it's better to use a word like "acquired", which is fairly neutral.  Sorry that you got jumped on for using the wrong word!

Whether you "buy" or "adopt" a pup, it's essentially the same thing--you are bringing a dog into your household to be part of your family--but the meanings of the words have been slightly politicized, and breeders and rescue folks don't always get along with each other, so there you go.  Most "normal" people won't bat an eye to either word.

Congratulations on your puppy, and I am jealous!



RushGSD said:


> What?? All right listen. Nobody here wants to use any euphemism or mislead anyone.
> 
> All I wanted was to share our good news!
> 
> ...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

and never ever start a thread with the word rehome!


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

It's not just dog folks, I've heard the same stuff from bird people. I have to admit I was a bit confused at the title, also. I'm sure you're going to be happy with whichever pup you get! Genetic obedience rocks! Those are some seriously gorgeous pups. :wub: Do you have a name picked out? Is "Rush" the name? Please update with pics, etc. once you get your pup home.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

time for some happy updates from the op.


----------

